# Tracking blog



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

For anyone interested in tracking check out this blog

Birch-Bark Hill

It is written by the Canadian KC tracking rep for Ontario and offers a great deal of information on tracking, as well as fabulous photos of her gorgeous dogs, the Canadian scenery and wildlife.

Well worth a look


----------



## tubeviews (Feb 22, 2013)

the Freckle project list got a bit of a make over. You can now see uninvoiced hours in the project list (and group by it!) so you can easily check what clients or projects you need to invoice.


----------

